# My budgie is not growing.



## Neeti Srivastava (Jun 13, 2021)

4 months back, i brought 3 baby budgies. One of them is still in the same condition, he is not growing, he don't have much feathers and his beak has overgrown. I took him to the vet , they trimmed his beak and gave a medicine for his growth. His beak started to grow again and I trimmed his beak properly but his feathers are still the same. His height is as big as a adult budgie.Is he ok or he has some problem? Please help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

What are you feeding these budgies?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*

*Quality Seed Mix*

*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*

*How big is the cage you have them in?*

*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Have you owned budgies before?
What genders are the birds?
How old were they when you got them?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums~

You've gotten great advice and resources above from FaeryBee. Please be sure to read through all the links and other information provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around, and please keep us posted on how things go! 

Cheers 👋


----------

